
GANs in computer vision (part 5) - sergioskar
https://theaisummer.com/gan-computer-vision-style-gan/
======
ladberg
Pretty much everyone has already seen the examples of interpolating between
two faces, so I really like that they show what happens when you interpolate
PAST a face.

For example, they make an image of person C that is derived from person A
minus person B (and the in between steps). I really want to play around with
something like that but with custom faces, does anyone know if there are any
sites where I can do it in the browser? Everything I've seen before just
allows interpolation between two faces.

